# Leslie West Gravely Ill On A Ventilator



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

It was just reported on Facebook that guitarist Leslie West is in grave condition, on a ventilator in Florida, according to his brother, Larry West. Apparently, Leslie suffered a major cardiac event yesterday. I have no other details at this time. Looks like we may lose another guitar hero.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

ugh, sad news...


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

super bummed. 
Hero status for me


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

That sucks--not totally unexpected from things I've herad--but still sucks.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

This sucks. Growing up, I absolutely adored his playing. Super accurate bends, smooth vibrato, vocal-like phrasing, good song-writing.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Hoping for the best, preparing for the worst.

I played Mississippi Queen may a night in clubs and elsewhere.


----------



## sctrotts (Oct 8, 2015)

Another sad day coming. Hope he can pull through. Geez he just lost his leg not what 6 months ago due to diabetes complications. Smoking hot wife too.. They're very much still in love.


----------



## Gretsch6120 (Sep 20, 2006)

Crap! That doesn’t sound good for Leslie, hope he can pull through


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

sctrotts said:


> Another sad day coming. Hope he can pull through. Geez he just lost his leg not what 6 months ago due to diabetes complications. Smoking hot wife too.. They're very much still in love.


That was almost ten years ago.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

He has passed


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Never in my life...that vocal!
RIP


----------

